# Drivers side front window



## vegas_valley_cruzer (Jul 20, 2019)

I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4 Turbo. I Recently had to change the window regulator and after reconnected the negative battery cable are reprogramming the windows, the window goes down but when going up the window goes up about 3 inches then stops. When you grab the top of the glass to try to help the window to roll up it wants to go down do its like playing tug of war with the window. The only time the window goes up and down by itself is when your reprogramming the windows after the cable is reconnected or when you unplug the wiring harness from the window regulator motor then plug it in again. This is the only time the window goes up and down on its own. Someone told me that there is a sensor for the window. Is there truth to that and where would the sensor be located


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

There probably is a sensor. It might be internal to the motor. Is there a way to change how the window is attached such that what the motor thinks is all the way up really is all the way up? Perhaps removing a wheel or gear to reposition?


----------



## Bremered (Nov 20, 2019)

I have the same issue on my son’s 2016 cruze. I put a new regulator in after the clips broke and now the window rolls up and down a time or two during the relearn procedure, then only rolls up 3-4 inches. Any ideas?


----------



## TrickV10 (Dec 3, 2019)

Same issue here everyone, wish I had an answer. I replaced mine with the Dorman from Autozone and they instruct to reprogram just like the owners manual but it just won’t take it. No matter how long you hold the button up/down it will work fine until I try the one touch or whatever you call it. It moves up about 4 inches/down one like its hit an obstruction. Can’t believe someone else hasn’t had this in the past and figured what the fix is. Any ideas anyone. I’ll keep looking! Thanks


----------



## S00Tlife (Nov 24, 2019)

Are you reprogramming correctly? You hold the switch down in the first position, not the express down, and continue holding for several seconds after the window has bottomed out. Do the same on the up then test. Some windows have pressure sensors that will stop and lower the window if it thinks its hitting an obstruction like a finger, doesn't sound like the issue here though.


----------



## TrickV10 (Dec 3, 2019)

That may be it! I bet I was holding all the way down on the switch and not on the first indent. Will give this a shot in the morning and follow up. Thanks for the info!


----------



## TrickV10 (Dec 3, 2019)

Still no luck. Have tried programming it 100 times and always fails at the same position. I see no sensor of any sort and if I do not roll all the way up or down (like trying to program) the window will work great. Only will fail after going all the way up/down.


----------



## AaronT (Feb 16, 2020)

TrickV10 said:


> Still no luck. Have tried programming it 100 times and always fails at the same position. I see no sensor of any sort and if I do not roll all the way up or down (like trying to program) the window will work great. Only will fail after going all the way up/down.


Was this problem ever resolved? If so, what was the solution?


----------



## AaronT (Feb 16, 2020)

Bremered said:


> I have the same issue on my son’s 2016 cruze. I put a new regulator in after the clips broke and now the window rolls up and down a time or two during the relearn procedure, then only rolls up 3-4 inches. Any ideas?


Was this problem ever resolved? If so, what was the solution? I’m having the same issues with my Cruze.


----------



## TrickV10 (Dec 3, 2019)

Never resolved. Dealer said they’d have to replace it with factory part and see what it’d do. Cost about $700 and I’m not going to pay that. Still hoping someone out there has a fix.


----------



## Justinstl1 (Feb 23, 2020)

I'm having same problem. Broke clips replaced regular. Only difference is window was opening alittle when door would open and shut when door closed which caused motor to completely burn up and melt. So got new regulator and it is having same issue works fine for few minutes then after about 10 up and downs will only go up about 3 inches. Ive read little about this and the omly thing i can figure out is it could be the bcm but im hoping i can figure out another way. Think i might go to junk yard and try to find original regulator because i feel like its something with these aftermarket ones having trouble communicating to the bcm.


----------



## ReggieNeu (Feb 22, 2021)

vegas_valley_cruzer said:


> I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4 Turbo. I Recently had to change the window regulator and after reconnected the negative battery cable are reprogramming the windows, the window goes down but when going up the window goes up about 3 inches then stops. When you grab the top of the glass to try to help the window to roll up it wants to go down do its like playing tug of war with the window. The only time the window goes up and down by itself is when your reprogramming the windows after the cable is reconnected or when you unplug the wiring harness from the window regulator motor then plug it in again. This is the only time the window goes up and down on its own. Someone told me that there is a sensor for the window. Is there truth to that and where would the sensor be located


I went to the dealer for an oil change and my window worked but suddenly when it was in the back it did not want to go up. Can it go that quickly when it has been working all along? Seems kind of odd and costing me an arm and a leg - the relay works when the door is not put together and doesn't work when the close the panel up/. No I am out of a car today - I should have closed the window


----------



## Jpkrause (Mar 11, 2021)

vegas_valley_cruzer said:


> I have a 2015 Chevy Cruze LT 1.4 Turbo. I Recently had to change the window regulator and after reconnected the negative battery cable are reprogramming the windows, the window goes down but when going up the window goes up about 3 inches then stops. When you grab the top of the glass to try to help the window to roll up it wants to go down do its like playing tug of war with the window. The only time the window goes up and down by itself is when your reprogramming the windows after the cable is reconnected or when you unplug the wiring harness from the window regulator motor then plug it in again. This is the only time the window goes up and down on its own. Someone told me that there is a sensor for the window. Is there truth to that and where would the sensor be located


The fix requires a scan tool that can access the body control module and has bi-directional capabilities. The learned values of the window motor must be cleared out of the BCM before the calibration (normalization) procedure will be accepted. The window must be all the way up - Hook up your scan tool and navigate to the body control module - select configuration/reset functions - select clear learned values for the window requiring the reset. Exit the the scan tool program and perform the re-learn procedure by pressing the window button down and holding the button all the way down for 5 seconds after the glass has opened fully. After 5 seconds pull the switch to raise the glass and continue to hold the switch for at least 5 seconds after the glass had fully closed. The window will now be normalized. The scan tool procedure is needed anytime the motor, regulator or glass is replaced. It’s usually NOT needed in cases where only the battery has been disconnected or the motor has been unplugged.


----------

